# Ideas on small laundry closet??



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

side venting is likely to be your only option


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

is there any room to sides of the door way, as in wings to either side of the door way?


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

You asked for ideas so here's one. Leave the doors off and give the area a nice finished look.


----------



## norm58 (Aug 27, 2008)

I do have room on the sides. The closet is an entry way out of the garage, as you know 99% of the guest use, so I need to ba able to close it up.


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

could you use top load washer and dry and turn them 90deg and slide them into the wings of the closet?


----------



## norm58 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have thought about that also, but you don't see many top load dryers. The inside dimensions of the closet are 65 1/2" wide and 30 1/4" deep to inside of doors.My current washer is 27" wide and dryer is 29" wide...tight fit! Thanks for the great ideas...


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

Take a picture of the area would be helpful. 

Just throwing some ideas and seeing what might stick



If there's enough room, you could build out the closet opening by an inch or two to allow the doors to fit if you need doors.


perhaps front-mounting sliding doors similar to what this guy did: http://www.ikeafans.com/forums/ikea-hacker/16107-my-pax-sliding-door-mouted-drywall-project.html


Or keep them front facing and build in a nice louvered "built-in" for them. It may stick out slightly, but if you want front load, that seems to be the only option then.


How wide are the washer and dryer? You could stack them and have them sideways. Might be a tight fit, but potentially doable?


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?q=top+...=f&oq=top+load+dryer&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## norm58 (Aug 27, 2008)

Here are two pictures of the area


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

yeah looks like to me you need to bring the wall forward.


----------

